
Humans Need Not Apply [Video] (2014) - lawrenceyan
https://youtube.com/watch?v=7Pq-S557XQU
======
lawrenceyan
Fun anecdote: The company that made the Baxter Robots you see in the video
actually went bankrupt and no longer exists anymore.

